# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A ja vlen që të të dua?!

## DI_ANA

Netet pas nje ndarje ashtu si dhe ditet jane dhe na duken aq te gjata sa nuk mbarojne kurre!!
Si neper legjenda pret nje trokitje ne dere nga nje zane malesh qe te te tregoje histori te pambarueshme qe bashke me fundin e tyre te marrin me vete naten dhe diten dhe te sjellin ndriçimin e nje dite plot jete!
Por ne netet tona ajo qe sundon me pas,eshte vetmia ajo qe ve siparin kryesor ne ditarin e nates duke vene nje autograf te madh aq sa vete nata....
Shtresa te ftohta qe nuk ngrohen dot....vuajtje!
Nje njeri nuk mund te zere ngrohte me veten e tij duke u dridhur...
Trupi i atij qe vuan mbeshtillet si kermill qe te futet ne bark duke te lene duart,krahet,kembet,gishtat te ftohta deri ne ngrirje.Kjo ngrirje vazhdon deri ne mengjes ku aty mundohesh te gjesh ngrohtesine diku mes turmes,punes,shoqerise...
Por edhe atje te mohohet si pakuptuar nga te gjithe ata qe njohim!!
Dashuria e te tjereve na duket kaq e pakuptimte...
Qarte kur dashuria vdes....por kur ne fund e kupton se kurre nuk te kane dashuruar atehere vuajtja eshte e dyfishte!!!!
E tmerrshme....

*A ja vlen te vuash per dike qe kurre ste ka dashur dhe e ke dashur me gjithe forcen e shpirtit?
A meritojme te vuajme dhe te jemi sakrifice e nje njeriu qe ka "pretenduar" qe te ka dhene dashurine?*

----------


## riza2008

> Netet pas nje ndarje ashtu si dhe ditet jane dhe na duken aq te gjata sa nuk mbarojne kurre!!
> Si neper legjenda pret nje trokitje ne dere nga nje zane malesh qe te te tregoje histori te pambarueshme qe bashke me fundin e tyre te marrin me vete naten dhe diten dhe te sjellin ndriçimin e nje dite plot jete!
> Por ne netet tona ajo qe sundon me pas,eshte vetmia ajo qe ve siparin kryesor ne ditarin e nates duke vene nje autograf te madh aq sa vete nata....
> Shtresa te ftohta qe nuk ngrohen dot....vuajtje!
> Nje njeri nuk mund te zere ngrohte me veten e tij duke u dridhur...
> Trupi i atij qe vuan mbeshtillet si kermill qe te futet ne bark duke te lene duart,krahet,kembet,gishtat te ftohta deri ne ngrirje.Kjo ngrirje vazhdon deri ne mengjes ku aty mundohesh te gjesh ngrohtesine diku mes turmes,punes,shoqerise...
> Por edhe atje te mohohet si pakuptuar nga te gjithe ata qe njohim!!
> Dashuria e te tjereve na duket kaq e pakuptimte...
> Qarte kur dashuria vdes....por kur ne fund e kupton se kurre nuk te kane dashuruar atehere vuajtja eshte e dyfishte!!!!
> ...


Djana e lexova me kujdes dhe u luta ishallah s'te ka ndodhur ty kjo histori dhe po qe se te ka ndodhur eshte nje ngjarje e dhimbshme,por duhet me qene te pergatitur ne jete per ç'far do lloji situate qe mundet te ndodhe.Ne rastin konkret kemi te bejme me nje tradheti ne çift dhe viktima eshte vajza e cila ka dhene çdo gje per kete dashuri dhe prej saj ka marre vetem zhgenjim.Si duhet vazhduar me tej?Kjo eshte nje pyetje shume e veshtire se jane shume faktore qe duhen njohur per te dhene nje mendim sa me te sakte.Megjitheate  une perputhem me mendimin tend qe n.q.se ç'do gje i ka kaluar caqet s'ja vlen me sepse dashuria nuk eshte meshire,ajo funksionon mbi baza te tjera.Djana e kuptoj qe diçka te ka lënduar ne jete ndoshta dhe e ka tronditur fort shpirtin tend,por duhet me gjetur forca per ta kaluar kete situate.Te keshilloj qe nqse e kaluara jote ka qene shume problematike jo per fajin tend HARROJE ktheju jetes normale dhe çdo gje do eci normalisht.Ne qofte se ka pengesa te jashtme per tu kthyer ne normalitet atehere duhet te gjesh mbeshtetje tek njerzit me te afert qe ke per rreth duke ua shpeguar me kujdes situaten.Une duke te njojtur ne permjet forumit kam krijuar bindjen se ti i ke kapacitetet e nevojshme per ti dhene zgjidhje ç'far do lloji problemi,por se di se ku ke ngecur.Ne qofte se ky ishte nje pershkrim letrar atehere ti si gjithmon shkruan shume bukur.Djana faleminderit qe mu drejtove ne kete forme se eshte nje shenje respekti,por se di se ç'far mun te te shkruaj me teper se kaq.Te u roj ne radhe te pare shendet dhe krijimtari sa me te bollshme dhe cilesore si çna ke sjelle nderi me tani ne forum.Faleminderit Djana.

----------


## "NewBorn"

te behem i sinqert me ty, nuk ja vlen te me duash, jam i zene me nje femer tjeter. Me vjen keq.

Apo, nuk me ishte drejtuar pyetja mua???

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

Vertet shum prekese si histori....nuk di cte them...me le pa fjale por e di qe ndodh edhe keshtu.ka jo pak raste  qe ka ndodhur si kjo histori....Un mendoj se nuk ia vlen ta dush nje njeri qe nuk te ka kthyer ate dashuri qe ti ke ndjere per te por gjithashtu di te them edhe se njeriu kurrre nuk niset nga fakti nese duhet apo jo...mendoj si per veten time dhe nese do me ndodhte kjo gje ...un do e mendoja se nuk duhet ta dua por thelle thell brenda meje nuk e di ne do kisha force te beja ate qe duhet sepse dashuria nuk ka duhet apo nuk duhet....DASHURA KA VETEM NDJEHET APO NUK NDJEHET...........detyra dhe ndjenja jane shume larg njera tjetres por edhe shum prane por ne kete rast ato jane dy te kunderta qe ndodh edhe te mos terhiqen pas njera tjetres......
uroj qe njeriu qe ka kaluar neper kete situate te mos e leshoje kurre veten por te gjeje forca te kapet diku ,..pas dickaje....

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

une them se nuk ja vlen qe te vush por dhe se them keshtu prap njereiu vuan.. mundesh te besh cfare te duash prap njeriu vuan dhe sikur ta kesh mare inat ate njeri qe e ke dash prap vuan!
As njeri nuk e meriton te vuaj ashtu...sa inta mundem te kem dike prap ket gje nuk ja uroj as armikut tim me te keq!!!

por ndodhin keshtu gjerash ne jet dhe nuk ke cfare ti besh...shpresoj mos ti ndodhi as njeriut ne ket bote por  ka njerze te kqi sa te duash dhe do ket keshtu gjerash!

----------


## Daniel Maker

kurse un qe kam cik experienc them kshu:kur u ndava me nje vajze qe mu duk jeta ime,nga vuajtjet qe po hiqja pas dhe ne kohen qe rrija me te,mendoja se do vdisja te rrija pa at njeri!sot qe ai njeri eshte i harruar e shikoj me sy tjera dhe them qe shyqyr Zotit hapa syt dhe u largova se dashuria nuk eshte vuajtje!!!nuk meriton asnjeri te vuaj per dashuri,nuk kuptoja as ca do te thot qe njeri dashuron gjithmone me shum se tjetri:nje eshte dashuria dhe kur dashuron je i lumtur dhe lotet mun te dalin nqofse te mungon,dhe kjo eshte vuajtje e mir po jo te vuash per nje njeri qe nuk te don!!
kurr ne bot kush e ka kaluar ket gje nuk ngec me dhe kupton ku ja vlen apo jo..

----------


## Lida54

> A je vlen te vuash per dike qe kurre ste ka dashur dhe e ke dashur me gjithe forcen e shpirtit?
> A meritojme te vuajme dhe te jemi sakrifice e nje njeriu qe ka "pretenduar" qe te ka dhene dashurine?
> 
> Mendoj qe jo.....mendoj.............


Jo nuk ja vlen te vuash mikja ime.Ja vlen te jetosh dhe te shikosh perpara.Askush nga ne nuk meriton te vuaje dhe neqoftese dikush pretendon se te ka dashuruar,atehere duhet ta kesh me te lehte per ta harruar.
Mos vuaj me kurre e dashur. :buzeqeshje: 

Bisou ma cher

----------


## Rina_87

> A je vlen te vuash per dike qe *kurre ste ka dashur* dhe e ke dashur me gjithe forcen e shpirtit?
> A meritojme te vuajme dhe te jemi sakrifice e nje njeriu qe ka "pretenduar" qe te ka dhene dashurine?



Ncncncnc, e pse more te vuash per dike qe nuk te don...  :xx:  e lere me per ate qe shtiret ..
Per ate nuk duhet te vuash, por nese e ze diku theja kryt  :qetesi:

----------


## Marijuana85

> A je vlen te vuash per dike qe kurre ste ka dashur dhe e ke dashur me gjithe forcen e shpirtit?
> A meritojme te vuajme dhe te jemi sakrifice e nje njeriu qe ka "pretenduar" qe te ka dhene dashurine?
> 
> Mendoj qe jo.....mendoj.............



Di_Ana, fjalet e tua jen shume prekese dhe shpresoj, e lus Zotin se askush nuk te kalon momenta te tilla ...  :i ngrysur: 
Mendoj qe jo ... ashtu eshte e nderuar, kur dikush nuk te shef, nuk te njef, nuk te don per qka je, nuk ja vlen ... thjeshte ai nuk e din se qka humb dhe qfar dhimbje krijon.
Shoqeria dhe familja e ndihmojn ate se vuan ... me kalimin e kohes behet me mire. 

Respekte.
M85  :buzeqeshje:  te perqafoj

----------


## Bejbi

Mendoj se qe te duash ja vlen.Asnjeri prej nesh si djemte dhe vajzat nuk jane te sigurte qe do te dashurohen me te njejten monedhe.Po nuk dashurove nuk meson cfare  eshte vuajtja,po nuk vuajte nuk meson se si te behesh e forte,nuk din se si te dashurosh perseri dhe pa bere te njejtat gabime.
Ndersa a ja vlen te duash dike qe s'te ka dashur kurre, do te pergjigjesha me nje fjale te urte:"PO TE DIJA SE KUR VDES E HAP VETE VARRIN TIM".
Urime per te gjitha temat diana, por tani duam nje teme  pa vuajtje e lote,dhe me plot optimizem. :Lulja3: 
RESPEKTE

----------


## Apollyon

> Mendoj se qe te duash ja vlen


Aq me shum te duash te tjeret, aq me shum ta marrin per dobesi.
Sikur ti shkelesh me kembe, nuk e ke idene se sa do te te duan  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lioness

> A je vlen te vuash per dike qe kurre ste ka dashur dhe e ke dashur me gjithe forcen e shpirtit?
> A meritojme te vuajme dhe te jemi sakrifice e nje njeriu qe ka "pretenduar" qe te ka dhene dashurine?


Vallai Di, e forte qe je qe ben keto pyetje (nuk dua te te imagjinoj ne nje situate te tille.)  Meqe s'eshte e qarte pergjigja ime, nje JO te madhe desha ta shtoja per sqarim.

Xhuxh, gin dhe rum??? Yeak!  Mpleksur bashke? Yeak tjeter  :perqeshje: .

Cheers me nje "pate gri"  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## eva87

Nuk ja vlen te duash asnjeri.
Me mire lidhje te lira jo emocionale, just for fun you know.

----------


## Nyx

> Nuk ja vlen te duash asnjeri.
> Me mire lidhje te lira jo emocionale, just for fun you know.


Eva mi goce  ... it works both ways you supposed to know ... so qe ti biem shkurt lidhje te tilla "jo emocionale" i thone "one night stand" dhe te tille qefi sigurohu mos ta lagesh :shkelje syri:

----------


## eva87

Nyx, me duket se e paskeni keqkuptuar ate qe doja te thoja,
nuk ka fare lidhje me "one night stand". Por qe te rrish me nje person nuk duhet patjeter te ekzistoje dashuria, mjafton simpatia dhe terheqja fizike e intelektuale. Kete doja te thoja me "jo-emocionale".

Perse duhet te digjesh per dashuri keshtu qe te mund te kalosh mire me nje person per nje kohe te gjate?

----------


## fatjonhp

sigurisht qe ja vlen te duash!
se pari te drejtohem ty djana. shkrimi yt ishte vertet mbreselenes, me pelqeu jashte mase. gjithsesi ja vlen qe te duash. nuk e besoj se ka gje me te bukur se dashuria qofte ajo edhe e verber. ai qe nuk e ka provuar sigurisht qe ka humbur shume.... une do thoja nuk ka jetuar vertet. per mua me mire nja dashuri me dhimbje sesa nje jete pa dashuri.dhe ato qe e bejne me te bukur kete ndjenje jane edhe vete dhimbjet, perkushtimi, verberia.
gjithsesi eshte nje teme e bukur qe ja vlen te flasesh pambarimisht. mbase jam edhe ca me teper romantik nga c'duhet,    por me siguri qe ja vlen te duash.

fatjoni.

----------


## Blue_sky

Dashuria ia vlen te konsumohet me njerez qe jo vetem marrin por dhe japim. Shihe si nje art shit-blerjeje, ti s'do doje te paguaje per mallra qe nuk merr apo per mallera jo-kualitative...apo jo?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nyx

> Por qe te rrish me nje person nuk duhet patjeter te ekzistoje dashuria, mjafton simpatia dhe terheqja fizike e intelektuale. Kete doja te thoja me "jo-emocionale".
> 
> Perse duhet te digjesh per dashuri keshtu qe te mund te kalosh mire me nje person per nje kohe te gjate?


C'jane keto qe ti ke renditur me larte ... a nuk jane emocione ne nje menyre apo nje tjeter. 

Ti thua veri nje gure zemres ... he e ben dot, edhe pse thjesht mund ta simpatizosh dike, gje qe s'ma do mendja se vlen te thuhet ne nje lidhje, c'emer do i vije ti asaj ndjenjes "jo-emocionale" qe ke per partnerin tend?!

----------


## eva87

Ka emocione , ka dhe emocione. Nuk i duroj dot ata njerez qe qurraviten per dashuri. Dhe me siguri nuk ja vlen te harxhosh asnje grimce energjie per te dashuruar dike , lere me nese ai nuk ma kthen ndjenjen...

----------


## Apollyon

> Nyx, me duket se e paskeni keqkuptuar ate qe doja te thoja,
> nuk ka fare lidhje me "one night stand". Por qe te rrish me nje person nuk duhet patjeter te ekzistoje dashuria, mjafton simpatia dhe terheqja fizike e intelektuale. Kete doja te thoja me "jo-emocionale".
> 
> Perse duhet te digjesh per dashuri keshtu qe te mund te kalosh mire me nje person per nje kohe te gjate?


Po pra, pse te digjesh per dashuri, kur e dim shum mire qe asgje nuk zgjat pergjithmone!

----------

